# Which Shotgun?



## Lee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I'm getting into turkey hunting a bit. I have a little dilemma. I have a couple options on used shotguns however I"m a newbie to chokes and such. I want to be able to turkey hunt with it but I also want it to be around the house for the coyotes that have been coming around. The 835 tube says no slugs but is that ok for a buckshot? The guns are used so I'm not sure what choke is exactly in it but it is a turkey choke, from what my buddy told me. 

Option 1 - Mossberg 835 
Get a choke or barrel that will handle buckshot?

Option 2 - Mossberg 500. Just get a general shotgun that can shoot buckshot and turkeys. Keep in mind, i'm a very novice turkey hunter. 

I have an old 20 gage that I can shoot clays with.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lots of turkeys have fallen to the 20 ga. If you are proficient with it, I would try out a few turkey loads to see what patterns best and go with that. Or, it is always fun to buy a new gun. I would think the mossberg 500 or a maverick would serve you just fine with the standard accu-chokes available or you can purchase a turkey choke as well.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 19, 2015)

Is the 835 a fixed choke?

Any modern shotgun will "handle" buckshot, whether it patterns worth a darn depends on the choking.  A full choke may or may not pattern buckshot well.

When it comes to buckshot, you really need to shoot the gun with the load you want to use.

If it says "no slugs" it's out of an abundance of caution.  

Any modern gun will have the choke marked on it somewhere, and you need to find out what it is before buying it.  

Until you learn more what you like, and how interested you are, I'd probably go with the 500.


----------



## Lee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, I've figured it out. The 835 is used, with no choke system included with it. I'd have to buy that as well. And you're right, it is fun getting a new gun. The 20 gauge double barrel is probably 40 years old or more. My granddaddy hunted quail with it, so did my dad, and I killed my first deer with it. I would kind of like to retire it except for special use. 

I've finally studied up on choke comparisons and figured it out. To answer your question, no, it is not fixed but fits the accu-mag system of chokes. That was what was confusing me. It's threaded for chokes but there is just not one in it. 

The barrel is clearly stamped no slugs... no biggie there, I don't really want it for that anyways. I was just confused on the buckshot.


----------



## tr21 (Mar 19, 2015)

the 835 is a great turkey gun( I have 3 ) get you a decent turkey choke and it will serve you well.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't know why in the world you couldn't shoot slugs out of a 835.  Ive shot dozens out of mine with no problem.  Wonder if mine is marked "no slugs".


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 24, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Don't know why in the world you couldn't shoot slugs out of a 835.  Ive shot dozens out of mine with no problem.  Wonder if mine is marked "no slugs".



I had an 835, and if I recall, it's overbore, and the manufacturer didn't want you shooting foster type slugs in it.

Don't think there's any safety issue.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Gotcha.  The 835 is overbore.  Mine shoots Remington sluggers like you wouldn't believe though.


----------



## guesswho (Mar 30, 2015)

If you ever think you may want a slug in it, opt for the 500.  My 835 is a great gun, but I wish I would of stuck with a 500 so I have the option of a slug without the need of a new/different barrel.  The buck shot works fine in my 835, just not with a full or extra full choke, it is likely to damage it.


----------



## JohnK (Apr 27, 2015)

The best choke I've found in my 835 for 3 1/2" #4 buckshot is a factory full.....gave $10 for it. (I have 2). This guy makes a buckshot dedicated choke, give him a call...lots cheaper to do it once and be done with it.
http://www.sumtoycustoms.com/index.php/prices

If you just want to bust a coyote in the yard a #4,5 turkey load would likely get it done.


----------

